
How to turn a simple press request into a horror story - DanBC
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/how-to-turn-a-simple-press-request-into-a-horror-story-t3jc82990
======
DanBC
I'm posting this because the lessons are obviously transferable to different
types of company.

